# How long does it take your dog to recover from exercise?



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I have had Jerry, a rescue, for 2 weeks now and I notice that he seems to get pretty tired from not that much exercise. He's tired after a mile and a half of walking (although he could definitely go more and will have plenty of energy a couple of hours later.) I took him to the vet on 7-18 to check his ear infection and mentioned to the vet how he seemed to tire easily and would breathe very hard after not a lot of exercise. The vet said his heart and lungs sounded great and didn't think it was anything to be concerned about.

But, being a worrier, I am a little concerned. I took him to a dog park this weekend (no other dogs were there and I leashed him and left when some Golden Retrievers were headed towards the entrance, he's very good with other dogs but I'm not risking him around strange dogs yet!) and he ran and chased his ball for about 45 minutes, with some exploring and walking around the fence line. He was definitely slowing down and was starting to lay down and chew his ball instead of bringing it back when the other dogs came, so we left. He was panting very hard for about 15 minutes and then continued to breathe very hard for probably half an hour. He was fine later in the day and played with my mom's collie (including running up the stairs and trying to pounce on her, this didn't go to well for him since he's so clumsy) and was eager to go outside for walks, but he did sleep very soundly last night.

He's still about 8-10 pounds underweight and I'm guessing he probably just didn't get a lot of exercise at his previous homes and doesn't have much endurance. Does this sound OK? How much exercise would it take for a dog in good physical shape to be tired enough to pant/breathe heavily for 45 minutes?

Thank you in advance for any feedback!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

When was his last Heartworm/tick (SNAP4) test?


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

He was tested for heartworms, Lyme disease, ehrlichiosis, anaplasmosis on 5-2-12 with all negative results and has been on heartworm and flea and tick preventative since then.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Is he tired or is he getting overheated? 

I was in the western part of NC on Sunday and it was very high humidity which lessens both the effectiveness of sweating for us and panting for them.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

how was the temp/heat outside? with the heat wave we have been having here (upper 90s/low 100s) it doesnt take long for our Angel to get tired/hot quick.....


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Wiva is a heavy panter, but also the most active. She tends to take longer than the others to cool down. Maybe 30-45 minutes after a heavy session in the heat.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd say it was around 80F, but very humid - I was dripping sweat in just a few minutes. We went in the morning before it got too hot and the dog park is nicely shaded. I overheat easily too, so I don't want to do it to him! We normally wait to do our evening walk until after 7pm so it's not so hot. 

He had water while we were at the park and before we left, and didn't seem especially thirsty when we got home (2 minutes from the park.) He definitely enjoyed the air conditioning and ceiling fan when we got home.

I'll watch for overheating, as it's so awful hot and humid here right now. We normally stick to playing outside/walking in the early mornings or late evenings.


----------



## Caragirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Since he is a rescue, maybe he has not been exercised much in the past. It has been so hot here, too.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I was on a search (western NC) - humidity was approx 80% where I was and I was dripping wet. The old dog knew how to pace himself and did not get too hot. The younger one was more zooming around and did (he was in an area with more direct sunlight and later in the day when it was in the low 90s and did.) but he recovered fairly quickly though I was emptying water bottles on his groin and rubbing his ears with it and feeding him ice cubes.

At 7pm the pavement is going to still be very very warm - if we walk on pavement, it is before 7am.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> I was on a search (western NC) - humidity was approx 80% where I was and I was dripping wet. The old dog knew how to pace himself and did not get too hot. The younger one was more zooming around and did (he was in an area with more direct sunlight and later in the day when it was in the low 90s and did.) but he recovered fairly quickly though I was emptying water bottles on his groin and rubbing his ears with it and feeding him ice cubes.
> 
> At 7pm the pavement is going to still be very very warm - if we walk on pavement, it is before 7am.


I was in Charlotte for the weekend, but live in northwestern NC - I can't wait for October when it will finally cool down.

I take him to our local park to walk on the track/nature path to avoid the pavement - I recently saw a picture of paw pads burnt from walking on hot pavement and it was awful. My fiance walks him on the sidewalk in the morning, normally around 6am.


----------

